# Is there a better finishing polish than M205?



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Only really used M205 with my Das 6. 

Outstanding results,so easy to work with,and buff off. 

Anyone used anything that gives better results that's as easy to use?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I really like and rate the Koch Chemie finishing polishes, Rosa in particular, but then I'm a KC fanboi:buffer:

Can't say they are better than anything else, simply that like the rest of the KC stuff, they are effective, simple and predictable in use.

Peter


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

It's hard to say what polish gives a better finish compared to another. I guess it depends on what you need to refine. I suppose the best answer I can give is try a few alternatives. Megs 205 is a great finishing polish and with a little help with a spray of water can really bring out the gloss whilst having cleaned up a compounding stage. As Fentum says KC polishes are also up there. M2 is a great finisher with a good working time. As it's DAT you may consider this as a different approach to the SMAT of M205. The Lack range gives a final finish but adds some polymers to the mix so aren't true polishes in that respect but they give some epic gloss. On that note if the first stage of compounding or heavy polishing has finished down pretty well I have to admit I reach for CarPro Essence EVERY time. Rupes Keramik and the new Menzerna SFP 3800 are also worth a mention bud. :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Scholl S40 leaves a ridiculously good finish, especially on darker paint. I strongly urge you to try it and I look forward to your private message thanking me after you've tried it.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sawel said:


> Scholl S40 leaves a ridiculously good finish, especially on darker paint. I strongly urge you to try it and I look forward to your private message thanking me after you've tried it.


Have you tried S30, Sawel? Scholl rate it the same as S40 for gloss but it seemed like a more useful buy as it has a bit more cut.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

S30 has a tiny bit of cut but I use S40 if there is no need for any cut, more for the gloss finish


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> S30 has a tiny bit of cut but I use S40 if there is no need for any cut, more for the gloss finish


I should try this but I've far too much PA Esclate to get through first bud!!! :thumb:


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> Only really used M205 with my Das 6.
> 
> Outstanding results,so easy to work with,and buff off.
> 
> Anyone used anything that gives better results that's as easy to use?


Products such as S40 and Menzerna SF3500 ( PO80RD ) are finer still than M205. These two are very similar in all areas ie appearance, buffing cycle, cut, goes a long way and quite oily. They give wet finishes, though post panel wipe you lose a lot of the wet look.

I have used the above, as well as Rupes Ultrafine, Carpro reflect, Sonax PF etc and my current go to is Carpro Essence to rid of haziness on dark coloured cars. The durable SiO2 fillers within do a great job filling in the haze; I won't rely on them to fill in defects as a long term solution though. The lack of oiliness is ideal for coating step preparation also hence I hardly use my S40 and Menz SF3500 anymore.

On a light coloured car you will be very hard pressed to see any real improvement over M205 with an appropiate fine polishing pad, so don't think just because there are finer polishes out there that would automatically yield more true gloss. A lot also depends on your buffing techniques, the pad and the pad's cleanliness.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"better" is subjective. I would say that m205 is better than just every other finishing polish in every measurable way, but thats only part of the story. Some solvents and lubricants suit different paints in differing ways. 

I would say if you have, use and enjoy m205 keep it as your go to, but ADD a second product jus in case. I can tell you that sonax perfect finish is beautiful to use and works well on the paints that m205 doesn't really like. Just like m205 it can be used with long or short set times. 
And if you fancy a change for soft paints try the polishes from detailing kingdom. 1.1 and finale are epic


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> I should try this but I've far too much PA Esclate to get through first bud!!! :thumb:


Same with Famous :thumb:


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Scholl s30 no1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Have you tried S30, Sawel? Scholl rate it the same as S40 for gloss but it seemed like a more useful buy as it has a bit more cut.


Sorry, been busy and just catching up now.

Yes, have used S30 a lot - I use it for light paint colours ie - white. It brightens the paintwork and leaves a nice, crisp finish.

I use S40 for darker paint. It gives a superb finish on darker colours. I get excited when I'm almost finished with S40 on a car. lol


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Soapybubbles said:


> Only really used M205 with my Das 6.
> 
> Outstanding results,so easy to work with,and buff off.
> 
> Anyone used anything that gives better results that's as easy to use?


Depending on clearcote: hard, soft, sticky, just resprayed...
Todays market is full of hq finishing polishes like Sonax PF, Rupes Diamond, Scholl S30/40, HD Polish... But I'd say that 205 is most versalite from what I ever use.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

stangalang said:


> "better" is subjective. I would say that m205 is better than just every other finishing polish in every measurable way, but thats only part of the story. Some solvents and lubricants suit different paints in differing ways.
> 
> I would say if you have, use and enjoy m205 keep it as your go to, but ADD a second product jus in case. I can tell you that sonax perfect finish is beautiful to use and works well on the paints that m205 doesn't really like. Just like m205 it can be used with long or short set times.
> And if you fancy a change for soft paints try the polishes from detailing kingdom. 1.1 and finale are epic


I purchased some DK Next Cut 1.1 at waxstock after chatting with the creator.... and tbh We haven't put it down since (We are stocked with KC, Scholl S3,Megs MF Correction,Menz, so it's in good company) With the right pad/water control it can do just about anything. It also leaves a lovely oily Gloss finish.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Car Pro Essence.


----------



## Kawingh (Aug 15, 2017)

I would vote menzerna 3800


----------

